# Wii #2862 - Mario Party 9 (Europe)



## tempBOT (Feb 29, 2012)

^^wiirelease-5751^^


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 29, 2012)

Woot. Hope this one's better than the last one.


----------



## pubert09 (Feb 29, 2012)

All I can say is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I am excited!


----------



## celcodioc (Feb 29, 2012)

First Skyward Sword, now this? Wow.


----------



## Wiip™ (Feb 29, 2012)

Didn't really like the last one,
So I hope this one will be better. (It has cars!)


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 29, 2012)

this one has no online... but i'm going wait for the nstc release. sadly for 2 reasons

1:no dvd-r's atm
2:i hate burning pal games cause of the black and white screen.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 29, 2012)

Wait what

I didn't even know there was a new one coming out.
Cool.


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 29, 2012)

EXCITED!!!!!!!! ON THE DL!!!!!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't like those series but some of you are fortunately to have an additon it to your library.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 29, 2012)

Scrubbed size is 1.04GB.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the looks of this game's minigames.


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 29, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> Scrubbed size is 1.04GB.



where did you find that info?


----------



## T-hug (Feb 29, 2012)

fishykipper said:


> ThugATRON said:
> 
> 
> > Scrubbed size is 1.04GB.
> ...



WiiBackupManager

WBFS is 954MB


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 29, 2012)

It's defintively better than 8. Removing the system of Stars completely and adding Mini-stars feels a lot refreshing to the series, and adds a different bit of strategy as well.


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 29, 2012)

About to download now. Such a shame about MU.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 29, 2012)

scrubbed : Size:1.04 GB (1,123,006,769 bytes) 4.37GB's Extracted


----------



## Lord-D (Feb 29, 2012)

ThugATRON said:


> fishykipper said:
> 
> 
> > ThugATRON said:
> ...



Hm, for me WIIBackupManager shows 1.13GB. How to get the 954MB?


----------



## paratroopa (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't forget to remove the update if burning.


----------



## fishykipper (Feb 29, 2012)

lolz, burning. people still using disks then?


----------



## paratroopa (Feb 29, 2012)

Liking this game so far.
Just played a mini game where we tried to intentionally lose so Bowser would reward the loser with 10 mini-stars.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 29, 2012)

must
find
game


----------



## Chanser (Feb 29, 2012)

Whoever made MP9 release, make sure you do it properly....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 29, 2012)

Waiting for NSTC release. PAL games and American Wiis don't agree.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 29, 2012)

watch out, believe it or not ive found fakes

rars in rars that require password


----------



## roubagalinhas (Feb 29, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Waiting for NSTC release. PAL games and American Wiis don't agree.



have to disagree on that one
my last wii was NTSC and and i have a lot of PAL Isos. i had very little issues and most of them were easily solved


----------



## SS4 (Feb 29, 2012)

lol PAL or NTSC, the only difference is the video...

And guys stop burning disc...think of the environment  Get a USB loader ^^

I still get NTSC game when i can especially for online though.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ugh stupid ass download wants a password from a survey site

4 GB's download wasted


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 29, 2012)

Here we go... minecart time.

Or maybe AP time?


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> watch out, believe it or not ive found fakes
> 
> rars in rars that require password



Wow, you must have found the same one i did


----------



## Gaiaknight (Feb 29, 2012)

played for about an hour now game works great


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 29, 2012)

roubagalinhas said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for NSTC release. PAL games and American Wiis don't agree.
> ...



You must know something I don't. I just cannot get PAL games to work.


----------



## rasputin (Feb 29, 2012)

Rubbish, they made it for even younger age group, like wii party.

Older versions are better.

imo of course


----------



## smash_brew (Feb 29, 2012)

Getting a set of composite cables should solve the black and white issue with the pal games on an ntsc console.


----------



## andy26129 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi im currently downloading this torrent file: Mario_Party_9_PAL_MULTI_Wii-BAHAMUT.iso *Size:*952.3 MB in 1 file.
Uploaded on 2/24/2012 is it legit.
thanks for you help


----------



## Pong20302000 (Feb 29, 2012)

andy26129 said:


> Hi im currently downloading this torrent file: Mario_Party_9_PAL_MULTI_Wii-BAHAMUT.iso *Size:*952.3 MB in 1 file.
> Uploaded on 2/24/2012 is it legit.
> thanks for you help



no lol

the fake seems to have spread to many places also

guess the only people finding it are people who have there trusted sources


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> andy26129 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi im currently downloading this torrent file: Mario_Party_9_PAL_MULTI_Wii-BAHAMUT.iso *Size:*952.3 MB in 1 file.
> ...



Yeah, this is annoying lol


----------



## roubagalinhas (Mar 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> roubagalinhas said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...




lloolll, not really. 480p is 480p no real difference between PAL and NTSC
if you use component cables, with the console set to 480p and usb loader set to default, you should run most PAL games without issues.
when a game doesnt work just force NTSC on the loader and/or any other video options


----------



## OneUp (Mar 1, 2012)

The way to get any PAL game to work on NTSC (even standard definition tvs) is to turn VIDTV On as well as force NTSC video.  I haven't had any trouble with any PAL game I've tried with this method.


----------



## Maplemage (Mar 1, 2012)

Luigi is all the way at the very back to the left of the M in Mario.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 1, 2012)

OneUp said:


> The way to get any PAL game to work on NTSC (even standard definition tvs) is to turn VIDTV On as well as force NTSC video.  I haven't had any trouble with any PAL game I've tried with this method.



I've never even had to do that much. They have all just worked as is.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F6ykbHahA


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 1, 2012)

Maplemage said:


> Luigi is all the way at the very back to the left of the M in Mario.


At one point, he wasn't on the box art at all. No fooling, go google the box art and in plenty of them he's missing entirely.

Also, loving the inclusion of Koopa Troopa as a player, he's my bro-character in Mario Kart.
...Doesn't that kinda contradict the whole "Bowser is a non-playable villain character" ordeal though?

Anyway I might be very interested in this, the adverts looked like the mini-games are superb, though I'm wary of the whole on-rails cart.


----------



## cosmiccow (Mar 1, 2012)

Wooo. I like it.

The minigames are nice, plenty, varied and they can be played directly from the main menu.

The cart thing is weird at first but not bad at all. After all, all characters come together to competes in the minigame if someone lands on such a field. Ranking (and winning) is basically stars that you collect on the board and in minigames.

Even the board itself is cool. The underground parts (via pipe) make me wish they'd do another New Super Mario Bros with that look... Maybe on WiiU.


----------



## camurso_ (Mar 1, 2012)

not here...


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 1, 2012)

Been waiting for this one.  Videos look awesome.  Can't wait to play with the girlfriend.


----------



## Lord-D (Mar 1, 2012)

Lord-D said:


> ThugATRON said:
> 
> 
> > fishykipper said:
> ...



Still don't know how to reach 954MB within WIIBackupManager. It shows me 1.13GB. How to shrink it more? I do not burn, I put the games on a HDD.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not sure it is just the iso with update removed then scrubbed then converted to wbfs.


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 1, 2012)

> Still don't know how to reach 954MB within WIIBackupManager. It shows me 1.13GB. How to shrink it more? I do not burn, I put the games on a HDD.



If you put on HDD, why does it matter what the size is?? The ISO i download is 1.13gb and it plays perfectly. Why do you need it to be 300mb smaller?


----------



## kupo3000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lord-D said:


> Lord-D said:
> 
> 
> > ThugATRON said:
> ...



On Wii Backup Manager go to Options -> Settings -> General
Where it says "Wii disc partitions to keep", just click "Keep game partition only" and OK.
Now try transfering again and you should have a smaller wbfs file.


----------



## SwitchNOW (Mar 2, 2012)

*	Calamako - [Multiplayer]*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MlChijXJlY






*	Soccer [MiniGame]*



*	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiGzGQBrmNg   *


----------



## DjFIL (Mar 2, 2012)

Soccer looks like fun (it's in the extras menu).  But just tried the Goomba Bowling extra game... and it's awesome fun.  Just played two games with the girlfriend.. lots of fun.  Good variety of mini games, and the maps are lots of fun.  It's interesting being all in the same car as you go around the map, adds extra strategy with useage of your bonus dice.


----------



## Kadin (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone have luck creating a channel for this via WiiGSC?  I just decided to do a batch channel install (21 games) and this game mucked it all up for me.  Using the latest version of WiiGSC.


----------



## MadClaw (Mar 2, 2012)

everyone on gbatemp is a dirty pirate o.o

anyways this game looks cool, I'll pick it up, I have legit copies of every mario party since nintendo 64


----------



## miruki (Mar 2, 2012)

Yay, can't wait to try it!


----------



## YayMii (Mar 2, 2012)

B'aww. Why does Europe get the game 9 days before us?


----------



## manuel1984 (Mar 2, 2012)

YayMii said:


> B'aww. Why does Europe get the game 9 days before us?



Because you left Europe some hundred years ago, thats your punishment for leaving all behind you. getting MP 9 9 days later, feel the pain


----------



## YayMii (Mar 3, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > B'aww. Why does Europe get the game 9 days before us?
> ...


Lol, I'm Asian.

..


----------



## manuel1984 (Mar 3, 2012)

YayMii said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...



well, so you pay the price for others 

anyway, I saw on a bay for pirates the NTSC version, not sure if its real, but maybe you want to check it out.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 4, 2012)

manuel1984 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > manuel1984 said:
> ...


I noticed that. I'm assuming it's just the PAL version mislabelled.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 4, 2012)

Just had a quick trial of the game in Dolphin, it had minor audio bugs and one very unusual crash during the Castle Collapse puzzle game, but it runs very well otherwise.
Tried a couple of things in the extras menu, looks like I'll have plenty of fun with this.


----------



## miruki (Mar 4, 2012)

I've gotta admit, I'm enjoying this far more than 8! Played two games together with a friend and we had lots of fun... it's nice to see, that even if one player gets far ahead of the others by obtaining lots of stars, it doesn't mean that person really will win, as so much can still happen later on (like losing half of your stars... orz) - makes the game less frustrating if you suck early on... XD


----------



## LinkinGoo (Mar 8, 2012)

Have played last weekend with my lady and  it´s not bad.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Mar 12, 2012)

D34DL1N3R said:


> OneUp said:
> 
> 
> > The way to get any PAL game to work on NTSC (even standard definition tvs) is to turn VIDTV On as well as force NTSC video.  I haven't had any trouble with any PAL game I've tried with this method.
> ...


It really depends on each game and your TV, for example I have to use different settings on Another Code: R than I use for Pikmin 2. They both play on my standard CRT Tv but Pikmin will only play in black and white on it, while Another Code plays in full color. I've hooked my Wii up to an HD TV and Pikmin 2 plays in color.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i really dont liek this new style of gameplay. gathering ministars and everyone is moving in one cart. Minigames arent that random anymore and you have to land on them.
i can see why peopel would find this fun but if i had to choose i would rather play classic mode than this.


----------



## Piebe (Apr 21, 2012)

I hate it.


----------

